# Mascarpone cream cheese frosting: How can I fix it?



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

1 8 ounce cream cheese
1 8 ounce Mascarpone cheese
1 1/2 t vanilla
1 1/2 cup heavy whipped cream
3 cup conf. Sugar

I can't get it to whip for a stiff consistency. How can I fix it? I'm trying to cover and fill my cake. 

Thank you.


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

I kept adding more sugar but it hasn't whipped up yet. I literally empty out half off a 7 lb. bag. Is it sad to say it can't be saved? If so what should I have done differently?


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

There is no way to whip all your ingredients together in one step ?

First you blend the softened cream cheese with the mascarpone and the vanilla in a separate bowl. Then you whipp your heavy cream with the sugar till stiff. Now you fould in the blended cheese mixture into your finished whipped creme and you should now be able to cover your cooled cake with it.

Save me small piece -


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

Bummer, I had a feeling I needed to whip the heavy cream first and then fold it into the cheese mixture. I have this pudding like combination and have no clue what to use it for. Any suggestion beside me trashing it? I hate to waste.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Makes a great TRIFLE, Or mix it as is with fresh or canned fruit  and you have a delicious dessert


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Not a trifle - not with all that sugar in it i think.

I just made a cream cheese- whipped cream frosting.  Whipped the cream cheese first, with the sugar, then beat in the heavy cream in a slow stream and beat it till it was thick. 

Maybe your cream or mascarpone was not cold enough???


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

I would suggest whipping together the cream cheese and sugar until smooth and make sure there are no lumps.  Add the mascarpone and mix only until smooth so it doesn't get grainy.  While whipping, slowly add the heavy cream until it gets to the consistency you want.  I use something similar to this as a filling, only no cream cheese.  I can get it to whip up with no problem.


----------



## hayley elseth (Feb 11, 2013)

I have made Mascarpone cream cheese frosting MANY times and it is my favorite to use on many different cakes.

The cream needs to be heavy cream and it must be cold, otherwise it won't whip up. If it calls for powdered sugar and a significant amount of heavy cream then you need to switch from a paddle attachment to a whisk attachment on a stand mixer and crank that thing up to high until it looks like thick whipped cream. If it only calls for something like 2/3 cup cream and 1/2 cup granulated sugar then using a paddle attachment is ok, as long as you turn it up to high.

As a rule, once you add the cream you need to turn the machine up to high and just let it sit there for a few long minutes until it reaches the right consistency.


----------

